# Short coat brush



## Anic (Oct 31, 2008)

My two terriers shed unbelivebly. Especially from their rumps, you can pull handfuls of fur. I bathe them once a week with flea and tick shampoo because my Rat terrier is horribly allergic to the topical medication. When I bathe them, I get their glove with the little rubber nubs and scrub scrub scrub. The glove is covered in fur. I scrub until there is only a thin layer of fur on the glove ( I don't want them to have bald butts) and they keep shedding after their bath, like it had never happened. The glove doesn't work well at all when it's dry and I can't seem to find any brushes that are designated for short coats.

Is there a special type of brush or comb for short coats?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Go to your local farm/tractor/horse supply and get a rubber curry brush for horses. They are generally black, and have a handle your hand slides thru. You can use it in a flicking motion with the growth of the coat, or in a circular motion. It will pull the shedding coat out of short coated dogs, like a fox terrier, and are easier on the skin than metal brushes. You can use the curry on their bellies, legs, cheeks, etc. too. Here is a photo of what they look like. 

http://www.cheappetstore.com/popup_image.php/pID/35114

I don't like the Furmintator on really short coated dogs like a fox terr. Too harsh, and its not going to pull out alot of coat, because there is no undercoat..Furminators are designed for undercoated breeds...shephards, labs, huskies, etc.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Anic said:


> My two terriers shed unbelivebly. Especially from their rumps, you can pull handfuls of fur. I bathe them once a week with flea and tick shampoo because my Rat terrier is horribly allergic to the topical medication. When I bathe them, I get their glove with the little rubber nubs and scrub scrub scrub. The glove is covered in fur. I scrub until there is only a thin layer of fur on the glove ( I don't want them to have bald butts) and they keep shedding after their bath, like it had never happened. The glove doesn't work well at all when it's dry and I can't seem to find any brushes that are designated for short coats.
> 
> Is there a special type of brush or comb for short coats?


Part of their problem could be the flea shampoo...these can be pretty drying to the coat, and you may actually be compounding the problem. Unless you actually seem to have an issue with fleas...stay away from medication treatments that 'treat' the problem. 

I would get a hypoallergenic shampoo, which is much gentler and safer to use weekly. If you feel you have to treat for fleas, just for your own sanity, do it once a month, but try not to do it anymore than that. 

You might want to invest in a medium to fine toothed stripping knife (are these smooth, or wire fox terriers?), pumice stone\shedding block, and a zoom groom, which is like the horse rubber curry, and may be easier to handle if you have small hands; although if the glove is working in the tub, that may be all you need. I use the zoom in the tub, along with the pumice\shedding block; and do the circular motions, like Graco was mentioning, focusing on areas you know shed profusely. On wire foxes, I strip out as much as I can with the stripping knife before the bath.


----------



## Anic (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a rat terrier and a jack russell. The next time I'm able to (it's been snowing a lot lately and the people who order the snow trucks out must not watch the weather channel) I'll get a better shampoo like you suggested and I will definately get a curry brush and look for a stripping knife.

I have seen shampoos that say they're supposed to help prevent shedding. Are those any good or should I stay away from those?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Unless your JR is wire haired I would skip the stripping knife, it won't do you any good. A rubber curry and a good shampoo is all you need. I really like sergeant's medicated tea tree shampoo. It works GREAT to help get rid of any nastiness and dander that she has been getting due to the dry air in our house. http://www.sergeants.com/products/detail.asp?pr_a=&pr_p=&pr_c=18&results=12&index=5 

Also, when looking for a rubber curry I would recommend a jelly scrubber like this http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15836&cmpid=06csegb&ref=3312&subref=AA&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0028964000000 The bigger nubs work really great on their back and butt and the little nubs are soft on the face, legs, and belly.

I have a Jack Russell/Rat Terrier so I can totally sympathize with all the hair and itchy dry skin.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

I love love love the rubber horse brushes! Works amazingly, doesn't scratch Chloe/Pickle's skin, and makes it easy to get the wrinkles


----------



## Anic (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't think he's wirehaired. His fur on his back is rough, but it doesn't feel wiry.

I've put both brushes and the different shampoos on my list of stuff to get on Friday.

Thank you for your help everyone!


----------

